# check out the old school way of snow plowing.



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Not for the faint hearted!!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Way cool!!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Round up 22 of your closest friends for ballast!


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats pretty awesome...they didnt play around did they haha


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

wish we still got storms like that


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't see any caution lights or D.O.T. #'s on that truck  and they're way over GVWR  I'm willing to bet they don't have insurance either and probably lowballed to get that contract too...














:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

that ended in watching snowplow videos for the last hr... damnit i cant wait for winter...


----------



## RdTeK (Feb 23, 2007)

DellDoug;1074787 said:


> Not for the faint hearted!!


Those old walter plows were tough....a guy I used to work with plowed with a walters....he said they had the worst cab heaters, but would push like crazy.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Aparently that was a promotional video shot by Walter for the military and municipal work!! I believe they had great faith in this unit!!


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

thesnowman269;1074813 said:


> that ended in watching snowplow videos for the last hr... damnit i cant wait for winter...


haha im glad im not the only one :laughing:


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

TheBossMan2000;1074820 said:


> haha im glad im not the only one :laughing:


Same here haha.. that is crazy though with the people for ballast.. you couldn't find anyone who would be willing to sit in the back of a truck these days, even if you paid them.


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Man that driver was really smackin the white stuff. I guess when its 6 feet deep, you do what you got to do. Cool vid!


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

aperfcrcle;1075053 said:


> Same here haha.. that is crazy though with the people for ballast.. you couldn't find anyone who would be willing to sit in the back of a truck these days, even if you paid them.


haha i was plowin my friends drive way last season and he wanted me to back drag a drift away from his garage i told henm my plow wasnt heavy enough so him and two of his buddies wanted to sit on my plow for weight


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

that is really cool why is it that i get the feeling that truck needed a clutch pretty often


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks painful.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

that video was actually shot on one of our commercial lots last year, the lowballers have taken all the money out of this line of work, so we havent been able to update our equipment, thats one of our newer units


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

they may want to rethink that 3 to 4 foot trigger


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

now that truck had a hard life....


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Think they should have plowed with the storm!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did I see one of Connor's uncles in there?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That' an awsome video. I know a guy that said back in the 60s or 70s they got so much snow they had to put a V plow on a skidder to plow the roads in my town.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Snow thats pack ice!!


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow. That's pretty cool.


----------

